# [VLC] Difficultés à installer la version 0.8.1 (résolu)

## 103598

Bonsoir à tous.

Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Gentoo (vlos exactement) et je n'arrive pas a mettre à jour l'arbre de portage.

Je m'en suis rendu compte en voulant installer vlc, la dernière version qu'un emerge --search trouve est 0.6.2 alors que la dernière version de vlc est la 0.8.1 (et cette version est stable puisque d'autres utilisateurs de gentoo obtenaient cette version en la cherchant eux.)

Bref malgré tous les emerge sync, emerge --sync du monde je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour l'arbre de portage  :Confused: 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. :Smile: Last edited by 103598 on Sat Apr 02, 2005 12:30 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Polo

bienvenue sur les forums...

as-tu lu ca? [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !! (surtout la partie concernant le titre du thread .....)

sinon, la derniere version de vlc (la 0.8.1) est en "instable" (qui n'a que d'instable le nom)....

pour pouvoir l'emerger, fait donc

```
echo "media-video/vlc ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

puis 

```
emerge vlc
```

edit : petit tip... si tu en a marre que le emerge --search soit trop lent, installe le paquet qui s'appelle "eix".

puis a chaque emerge --sync, tu fait tout de suite après "eix -u"....

la recherche d'un paquet se fera ensuite avec "eix <nom_du_paquet>" de manière beaucoup plus rapide ....

----------

## Trevoke

polo : t'as compare esearch et eix? j'ei esearch mais eix gagne de la popularite..

----------

## Polo

non, a mon avis ils se valent tous les deux niveau temps de recherche....

avant j'avais esearch, mais j'avais vu kernel_sensei parler de eix, et je dois admettre que je le préfère... plus rapide a updater, et l'output est bien plus complet..

il permet aussi de faire des recherches dans les descriptions, ce qui me manquait cruellement avec esearch.....

----------

## bosozoku

Bon je vais installer eix alors quand j'aurais le temps  :Smile: 

----------

## Polo

bon, je sais que c'est pas trop l'endroi, mais je vais mettre l'output pour une recherche sur vlc (pour rester vaguement ON-TOPIC)...

voir c'est croire alors  *Quote:*   

> root@portable paul # eix vlc
> 
> Search results: 1
> 
> * media-video/vlc
> ...

 hop, et en a peine un quart de seconde......

j'ai essayé de rendre les couleurs le plus proche possible....  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Polo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il permet aussi de faire des recherches dans les descriptions, ce qui me manquait cruellement avec esearch.....

 

bah 

 *man esearch wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        --searchdesc, -S
> 
>               Search package descriptions as well

 

----------

## Polo

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *Polo wrote:*   
> 
> il permet aussi de faire des recherches dans les descriptions, ce qui me manquait cruellement avec esearch..... 
> 
> bah 
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

moi qui pensais avoir fait le tour de esearch....

mais tant pis, maintenant, je reste sur eix (moins de lettres a taper quand je fait un recherche !!!)

----------

## 103598

Je vous remercie de vos réponses si rapides!  :Shocked: 

Et encore désolé pour le titre... :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Mr. Green: 

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as indiqué Polo.

J'ai lancé

```
emerge vlc
```

mais en ce moment il compile app-doc/doxygen-1.3.9.1

J'attends de voir si tout se passe bien avant de mettre "(résolu)"   :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

pour rester totalement off 

esearch -ve xxx te donne une sortie sympa aussi...

ceci dit quelques bugs subsistent : j'ai downgradé quelques paquets alsa

tout à l'heure et esearch n'a daigné changer la dernière version installée 

qu'après un eupdatedb   :Shocked: 

eix vous dites ?

----------

## Polo

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> pour rester totalement off 
> 
> esearch -ve xxx te donne une sortie sympa aussi...
> 
> ceci dit quelques bugs subsistent : j'ai downgradé quelques paquets alsa
> ...

 c'est normal...

c'est le "prix" a payer pour avoir des recherches plus rapides....

tu dois parser la base de données concernant les paquets installés ou pas (c'est le coup du euptdatedb ou du "eix -u") pour pouvoir utiliser eix ou esearch....

mais cette mise a jour est plus rapide sous eix que esearch je trouve.....

----------

## blasserre

ba j'ai bien l'impression que les autres paquets ont été updatés tout seuls

----------

## 103598

Hum, désolé de vous déranger mais pendant que je suis là...  :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> g++  -o ../../bin/doxywizard obj/doxywizard.o obj/version.o obj/inputstring.o obj/inputbool.o obj/inputstrlist.o obj/inputint.o obj/expert.o obj/config.o obj/moc_doxywizard.o obj/moc_inputstring.o obj/moc_inputbool.o obj/moc_inputstrlist.o obj/moc_inputint.o obj/moc_expert.o -L/usr/qt/3/lib -lqt-mt -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lXext -lX11 -lm
> 
> /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `__pthread_register_cancel@GLIBC_2.3.3'
> ...

 Je me sens un peu bête là... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mic006fr

Problème lié à la glibc, je crois qu'il faut recompiler la glibc avec le flag "nptlonly" si tu es en "ntpl".

Attends un peu d'avoir d'autres echos.

----------

## blasserre

pas sur...

peut-être simplement recompiler qt si tu a passé ta glibc en nptl 

depuis ton emerge qt...

Attends un peu d'avoir d'autres echos.   :Wink: 

----------

## Tanki

eLo

je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'utilise Gento depuis aujourd'hui un an

Voilà pour les présentations

Quant à ton problème mic006fr, j'ai recemment eu le même, car j'avais, suite à un plantage de X lors d'un emerge -uD world, cassé QT3, es tu sur qu'il est installé et fonctionnel  :Question: 

----------

## blasserre

bienvenue Tanki   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tanki

Marci beaucoup  :Very Happy: 

je vais aller poster dans les stickys qui vont bien, comme celui de jabber par exemple  :Smile: 

----------

## 103598

 *mic006fr wrote:*   

> Problème lié à la glibc, je crois qu'il faut recompiler la glibc avec le flag "nptlonly" si tu es en "ntpl".
> 
> Attends un peu d'avoir d'autres echos.

 Euh...  :Confused:   C'est l'acronyme de quoi ntpl?  :Smile: 

Sinon la version de mon qt est la dernière stable

 *Quote:*   

> * x11-libs/qt
> 
>      Available versions:  2.3.2-r1 !2.3.2-r2 3.3.3 ~3.3.3-r1 !3.3.3-r2 ~3.3.3-r3 3.3.4-r2 ~3.3.4-r3 *4.0.0_beta1-r3 *4.0.0_beta1-r4 *4.0.0_beta1-r5
> 
>      Installed:           3.3.4-r2
> ...

 

----------

## blasserre

new posix thread lib ??? la nouvelle librairy chargée du multithreading 

(je sens que je vais me faire engueuler)

sinon t'as essayé de recompiler qt ?

----------

## truz

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> new posix thread lib ??? la nouvelle librairy chargée du multithreading 
> 
> (je sens que je vais me faire engueuler)
> 
> sinon t'as essayé de recompiler qt ?

 

presque! Native Posix Thread Library 

 *http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Migrate_to_NPTL wrote:*   

> The major benefit of NPTL over linuxthreads from a users perspective is that it's faster

 

et je dois avouer que je suis assez d'accord sur ce point ! regardez les benchs !

----------

## mic006fr

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> Quant à ton problème mic006fr, j'ai recemment eu le même, car j'avais, suite à un plantage de X lors d'un emerge -uD world, cassé QT3, es tu sur qu'il est installé et fonctionnel 

 

Pas de problème chez moi, Qt, X, tout fonctionne impec, très stable.

J'ai eu un pb après la maj de glibc (comme certains), j'ai vu sur le forum qu'il fallait recompiler glibc avec le flag nptlonly, et ca roule (effectivement d'autres préconisaient de recompiler Qt après la maj de la glibc, j'ai pas fait, mais kde marche, alors tout va bien).

----------

## 103598

 *Quote:*   

> >>> emerge (3 of 3) media-video/vlc-0.8.1-r1 to /
> 
> >>> Downloading http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/distfiles/vlc-0.8.1.tar.bz2
> 
> --19:48:04--  http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/distfiles/vlc-0.8.1.tar.bz2
> ...

 

Voilà mon nouvel obstacle sur le parcours du combatant... Donc j'ai modifié mon USE et je lance un emerge wxGTK

J'vous tiens au courant lol  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

 *mic006fr wrote:*   

>  *Tanki wrote:*   Quant à ton problème mic006fr, j'ai recemment eu le même, car j'avais, suite à un plantage de X lors d'un emerge -uD world, cassé QT3, es tu sur qu'il est installé et fonctionnel  
> 
> Pas de problème chez moi, Qt, X, tout fonctionne impec, très stable.
> 
> J'ai eu un pb après la maj de glibc (comme certains), j'ai vu sur le forum qu'il fallait recompiler glibc avec le flag nptlonly, et ca roule (effectivement d'autres préconisaient de recompiler Qt après la maj de la glibc, j'ai pas fait, mais kde marche, alors tout va bien).

 

en fait le message n'étais pas pour toi mais pour Erru

j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous en ce moment, et mon ecran est loin et j'ai la flemme de m'approcher  :Smile: 

je ferai un effort à l'avenir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Polo

pour info, voici la "page d'installation de vlc"...

enfin, ils expliquent que mettre comme USE flags, et ou les mettre....

c'est comme ca que j'ai fait pour choisir mes USE flags a propos de vlc, et je doit dire qu'avec ca, ca suffit amplement....

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-gentoo.html

----------

## 103598

Merci pour l'info, l'installation de vlc avait bien commencé mais elle n'a pas pu finir.

 *Quote:*   

> !!! ERROR: media-video/vlc-0.8.1-r1 failed.
> 
> !!! Function src_compile, Line 190, Exitcode 2
> 
> !!! make of VLC failed
> ...

 

J'ai à nouveau modifié USE avec ces nouvelles infos et je relancerais l'install. :Smile: 

 :Arrow:  EDIT:

Après avoir tenté de nouveau

```
emerge vlc
```

je me suis retrouvé avec ceci: *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies \
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20050226-r1" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> ...

 J'ai donc rajouté media-video/ffmpeg ~x86 dans /etc/portage/package.keyword. Après il m'a ressorti: *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies /
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r4" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> ...

 Dois-je ajouter tous les package qu'il me demande à la main dans /etc/portage/package.keyword ou bien y a-t-il une méthode plus "propre"?

(parce que ça va faire beaucoup de package à ajouter je pense:? )

Enfin dans le lien que tu as donné Polo, il est écrit *Quote:*   

> You can set these variables for VLC by adding the line "media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live" to the file "/etc/portage/package.use".

 Or je n'ai pas de fichier package.use à cet endroit. Faut-il le créer et y ajouter les flags ci-dessus? Si oui quelle sera la syntaxe exacte:?: 

Désolé pour cette tonne de questions mais que voulez-vous un nOOb c'est un nOOb... :Embarassed:  

----------

## Tanki

Ok, j'ai un petit peu reflechi à ton problème

et je pense avoir trouvé une solution

un peu tordue je pense

perso je ferais

```

# echo "media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

suivi de 

```

# PACKAGE_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p vlc

```

là il me donne la liste des packages nécessaires à l'install de VLC

ensuite je balance cette liste dans mon /etc/portage/package.keywords

de cette manière à chaque mise à jour, les packages concernés seront up-to-date

une fois fait je lance :

```

# emerge vlc

```

et je pense que cela devrait fonctionner comme il faut

mais ce n'est que mon avis, je pratique que depuis un an... :Smile: 

----------

## Polo

 *Erru wrote:*   

> Dois-je ajouter tous les package qu'il me demande à la main dans /etc/portage/package.keyword ou bien y a-t-il une méthode plus "propre"?
> 
> (parce que ça va faire beaucoup de package à ajouter je pense:? )

 

non, ca c'est la méthode propre....

mais il n'y aura pas trop de paquets a ajouter... juste 3 ou 4.... mais c'est pas énorme....

 *Erru wrote:*   

> Enfin dans le lien que tu as donné Polo, il est écrit *Quote:*   You can set these variables for VLC by adding the line "media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live" to the file "/etc/portage/package.use". Or je n'ai pas de fichier package.use à cet endroit. Faut-il le créer et y ajouter les flags ci-dessus? Si oui quelle sera la syntaxe exacte:?: 

 

et bien oui, il faut créer ce fichier, pas de soucis la dessus....

en fait ce fichier sers a mettre certains USE flags pour un paquet en particulier...

par exemple tu ne veut le flag vcd QUE pour vlc, et pas pour les autres paquets, alors il te faut mettre "media_video/vlc vcd" dans package.use .

la syntaxe est donc  "<groupe du paquet>/<nom du paquet> <liste de tous les use flags pour CE paquet>" tout simplement ....  :Smile: 

tu trouvera ici une liste assez complète et une description des USE flags disponibles, meme si dans la majorité des cas, les use flags ont un nom qui parlent d'eux-memes....

si par contre les uses flags te conviennent pour toute ton installation, tu peux "fusionner" la liste qu'ils donnent avec ta liste dans ton make.conf....

----------

## 103598

Encore merci pour la rapidité et la qualité de vos réponses  :Smile: 

J'ai donc ajouté les packages *Quote:*   

> media-video/vlc ~x86
> 
> media-video/ffmpeg ~x86
> 
> media-libs/a52dec
> ...

 à mon package.keyword.

Je viens de lancer un emerge vlc (encore lol) et portage à trouvé 16 packages à installer. Sur ce, wait and see.  :Cool: 

----------

## Dais

pourquoi tes 3 dernières lignes n'ont pas le ~x86 à la fin ?

----------

## 103598

C'est un léger oubli...  :Embarassed:   Réparé bien sûr  :Wink: 

----------

## 103598

C'est bon, mon vlc 0.8.1 est installé et opérationnel.

Merci beaucoup de votre aide  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dais

veinard, moi il marche toujours pas ...

----------

## 103598

 :Laughing:  Je te proposerais bien de t'aider avec mes modestes connaissances mais je pense que d'autres personnes sur ce forum sont plus qualifiées  :Wink: 

----------

